
 How to Make a Million Dollars, by Marshall Brain - prakash
http://marshallbrain.com/million.htm
======
mattmaroon
"What do you do if you want to short-circuit the process and make a million
bucks in a couple of years? There is only one way in America to accomplish
that reliably.."

Yeah, everyone who starts a business makes a million bucks in a couple years.

If your definition of reliable equates to the odds of a business making a
million bucks in a couple years, please remind me never to let you babysit my
child.

~~~
baha_man
I take it you didn't click on the the next slide...

"In America, starting a successful business is the surest, most controllable
path available to you for making a million dollars in less than 42 years."

Maybe you get your million dollars in two years, but only after thirty years
of practice?

------
ryanwaggoner
Good talk overall, though the format is a kind of annoying on the web. The one
comment I would make is regarding his book suggestions: "Rich Dad, Poor Dad"
is not a total waste of time, but very close, unless you're completely
oblivious to the idea of wealth.

Here's the only useful piece of info from it: buy cash-producing assets like
real estate or businesses, not flashy cars or glitzy vacations.

A better book is "How to Get Rich" by Felix Dennis.

~~~
adldesigner
I totally agree on your points about "Rich Dad, Poor Dad". Very dubious advice
overall. I was fanatical about those books, and indeed, had many of them. It
took me a lot of brainwashing to shake many of his notions on wealth.

I will investigate Felix's book. Thank you very much for sharing.

~~~
whatusername
Felix's Book --> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=283983>

------
PStamatiou
I bet I could make a million dollars by selling an ebook about how to make and
sell ebooks..

~~~
thwarted
If you set the price at one million dollars, you only have to sell one of
them. And then there's the added benefit of having something to sell with a
million dollar price tag: some people think it's actually worth a million
dollars!

~~~
Hexstream
But then the only ones who can afford it are specifically those who don't need
it...

~~~
ph0rque
To make it more logical, title it "How to lose a million dollars with one
click".

------
adldesigner
I've always loved this site. Thanks for posting!

PS: Read also "Manna".

~~~
inklesspen
Manna is a mildly entertaining story, and a completely unworkable idea. Post-
scarcity economies are nice to think about, but they don't solve all of
humanity's problems. A lot of them, yes, but not all. Manna would have been
better if it acknowledged this.

~~~
wallflower
My favorite utopian moment from the Manna story:

"Live Your Life means that you are able get the most out of your life, as
opposed to the least. Instead of dying in Terrafoam, or dying in some job that
you hate, you live your life in the Australia Project in freedom and
prosperity. Live Your Life means that you are in control -- again, the
emphasis on freedom of choice. You decide what you want to do, and then you
are able to do it. You reach your full potential. Live Your Life is the idea
of thinking about your life as a whole, as something that you get to design
and control. Does that make sense?"

------
pkrumins
Who needs to read that. How to make a million dollars - be passionate about
hacking and never give up. That's the way to make a million dollars.

------
sown
Interesting talk.

But he makes it sound so easy. ;)

